# I want a pretty and SWEET target bow.



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been shooting a Darton Ranger II then "graduated" a Browning Micro Adrenalin, shooting 5-spot and getting some decent scores (consistently 250+) 
My husband has "approved" the expenditure of some $$ a nice target rig. We spouses get something called FSA "Family Separation Allowance" while our active duty partners are out to sea, more than a month at a time, and I'm going to stash that away till I have enough for "My Bow".. and I don;t mind building it up in stages... 

Problem is, there are plenty of really nice bows for me to LOOK at and everybody is very proud of their rig and they all offer to let me shoot them to help me see what I like, to make an informed decision. Where's the problem, right? Well, despite there being a good mix of men, women and teens at the range on any given day, there is NOTHING I can shoot because I'm Left handed, and I'm really only comfortable @ 35#-45#(MAX) of draw weight.

So, there is my b!tch/rant.

My dream is a totally sweet "sexy" bow that draws like butter, smacks hard, but is not going to rattle my fillings in the sockets, and that is a refined ladies bow. I don't want camo, but I don't want neon screaming pink either. I can "suck it up"(as hubby say's) and deal with an ugly bow if I find something that is just a joy to shoot, in my weight and draw length.

Quite honestly, I'm scared to make a "blind" purchase on something that is likely to be the equivalent to a mortgage payment (or at least a car payment) just to get it all set up fire my first arrow and find I absolutely hate it.

What's a Lefty Lady to do? 
Can I "have it all" and not break the family budget?

My husband say's it's like me going shopping at Bass Pro to buy Lingerie (not that there is anything wrong with that, their flannel is soft and warm, just not sexy).... Or him going to Lane Bryant for a new jacket, it's just not right.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you gone to any pro shops (and I don't mean BASS pro) to try out bows? I know it's hard finding left-handed bows to try out but they do exist  I personally love the looks of the Alpine bows, I cannot shoot them worth a darn but they are preeeetty. Keep in mind also that any bow can be powdercoated any color you like!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Pearson is introducing a new cam on a couple of bows that will go down to a 24.5" draw. very, very smooth draw and real impressive speed. 
Some of the colors: pink fade, pink camo, red, blue , black, black fade,and of course camo. the 09 line up should be available on their website within a week or so. benpearson.com


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Is there a brand that you might want to go with? Is this going to be just a target bow, so speed is not a huge issue and it will be in target colors?

One that comes to mind with a good price tag is the Martin Mystic. You can get it down in weight nad draw length, nice color options and it won't bust the bank.. There are others out there too, but fill us in to what you are looking for so we can help you out...


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a lefty too! I feel your pain. I just ordered my first target only bow. I went with an Elite. It's the GT500 but with Cuda cams so I can handle the draw weight but it has the GT500 left handed riser. I'm getting it in the Ninja finish which is aaaalll black. It's BEAUFITUL. Put some colored strings on it and next to the black they really pop out. I'm sooooo excited!!  I'm a firm believer in Elite bows. In my opinion they are very high quality and fairly priced compared to a lot of brands. Customer service is great too. Best of luck to you in whatever bow you choose! 

Shoot straight!

Tressa


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm looking at something dedicated for indoor 5-Spot league shooting 20 Yards. So no, speed isn't _that _important. Iut I do like a flat flight versus a hug rainbow arc like I had when I was only pulling 15-20# last season.

Thanks for the advice so far.

Question, is there any false logic to buying a complete used bow just for a nice riser I like, then adding then changing out limbs and cams in my weight and lenght. The bow mechanics at the local shop could assemble it tune/and time it right. They said I'd be better off buying it as a complete unit instead of peicing it together. I like the idea of saving some $$ and getting used riser and building from there?

Every once in a while I see something that looks like a nice starting point either here or on e$ay but it's always the wrong lenght or weight or RH.

Are the cams and limbs different between LH and RH?
Could I buy a LH riser and get some RH limbs and cams for it?

Sorry to sound so clueless but I really am. Normally I just shoot what I'm given, but now I need to figure all this out for myself... at least until Hubby gets back from deployment. Hopefully I'll learn a lot along the way, whihc could only help make me a better shooter and I can start doing some of my own tuning, etc.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I feel your pain about finding LH bows. I'm a lefty too. Right now i am shooting a Hoyt V-tec, safari coloured, 23.5"-25.5" DL and 40-50# DW. I came by this bow by accident. My son actually saw it and wanted it for himself (he is lefty too) but DL was too short for him, perfect for me.

I have been shopping for a new bow, and drawing one that is 3" + too long is not the same as drawing one in your size. even if it is only to see how it draws. or when they ask you to draw a RH bow (I hate that). It's just NOT the same.

I am waiting for my new APA Black Mamba X1, LH (of course), black, 25" DL, 50-60#. Hopefully it gets here by Christmas.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

lastcall21 said:


> I am waiting for my new APA Black Mamba X1, LH (of course), black, 25" DL, 50-60#. Hopefully it gets here by Christmas.



I've been pretty much been drooling over the Martin Scepter 4, ever since someone came into the shop on saturday w/ a RH one (w/ Magnum limbs) in my weight and length. Even holding a RH bow as I would a LH it was incredibly smooth draw.. Didn't fire it but wow it was a smooth draw!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Sorry to intrude on the ladies' forum but I noticed this post and had to respond from one lefty to another. 

By now you will have realized that the archery industry will NEVER recognize that a full third of archers shoot left-handed. Other then Bear and Mathews (in my experience) nobody even produces left-handed bows in a timely manner. There is NEVER anything in the shop to try. I have found that I can shoot most right handed bows and get a fair idea what it is like . . other then the grip. This is my beef with Hoyt and the Tech riser. Sure . . I can probably find a lefty vectrix or some such thing in a shop . . but not any of the target series . . and with the tech riser it is impossible to shoot a righty. 

So what is the answer? Persistence. If you try hard enough you can SOMEWHERE find the bow you want to try. You may have to deal with a longer/shorter draw and use your imagination a bit . . . but I would continue to try to be pesistent.

Regarding buying a bow for the riser and getting it "fixed up" . . I did that once. And I wound up spending several hundred more dollars then the bow was worth and far more then I would have spent on a new bow. When all was said and done, I had zero confidence in the bow and never shot it well. 

Being a lefty target archer is bad enough . . being a lefty FEMALE target archer must be a nightmare. One piece of advice . . don't bother drooling over new bows . . . despite what the manufacturer promises, they won't be available in left-handed for months. Focus on year-old models.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

What's your ladies (and LH gent's) opinion on a PSE Supra


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Navywife, you said you liked the look of the S4, it's a nice bow. They seem to sell well out of my local shop.

They also come in 15lb increments 20-35lb, 35-50lb, they give you alot of range in weight and for us women that is a good thing. I know a few people who started at the 35lb mark and are now up to the 50lb for outdoors. It's a distinct advantage to have a larger weight range. Saves us some money too.

Good luck finding the bow you want. Take your time and like everyone else says be persistant and ask/visit more then one shop, go to a specialty store too not Cabela's or Bass Pro.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

Miss Pink said:


> ask/visit more then one shop, go to a specialty store too not Cabela's or Bass Pro.


Therein lies the "problem"… we have ONE pro shop within a 2 hour drive.
Folks are very helpful but I'm still quite limited in what I have available to "test/shot"


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

There is a lh supra on here for sale. Im looking for my first target bow, and Im left handed. No pro shop that I have been to stocked left handed bows. They would have to order one. My main pro shops manager said that its weird, left handed shooters are the best, but doesnt anyone produce enough left handed bows for them.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

NavyWifeArcher said:


> Therein lies the "problem"… we have ONE pro shop within a 2 hour drive.
> Folks are very helpful but I'm still quite limited in what I have available to "test/shot"


That's a bummer... one thing to consider if you have the time is try to narrow it down based on suggestion here, then see if you can find a used one in the classifieds here on AT. Buy it, shoot it, and if it's not for you put it back up for sale. It would be time consuming but bows do seem to sell pretty well on here.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*PSE Chaos*

Ordered the PSE Chaos bow in Pink. Looks like an XForce but PINK.

Hopefully it will be in sometime in january. 


BTW- our shop stocks all major brands in Left hand. I guess we are the exception and not the rule.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

NavyWifeArcher said:


> I've been shooting a Darton Ranger II then "graduated" a Browning Micro Adrenalin, shooting 5-spot and getting some decent scores (consistently 250+)
> My husband has "approved" the expenditure of some $$ a nice target rig. We spouses get something called FSA "Family Separation Allowance" while our active duty partners are out to sea, more than a month at a time, and I'm going to stash that away till I have enough for "My Bow".. and I don;t mind building it up in stages...
> 
> Problem is, there are plenty of really nice bows for me to LOOK at and everybody is very proud of their rig and they all offer to let me shoot them to help me see what I like, to make an informed decision. Where's the problem, right? Well, despite there being a good mix of men, women and teens at the range on any given day, there is NOTHING I can shoot because I'm Left handed, and I'm really only comfortable @ 35#-45#(MAX) of draw weight.
> ...


Check out the Alpine Sienna. 23 to 27 inch draw length. 40,m50, and 60 pound draw weight. I have the 50 pounder but have it backed down to 30 pounds. 6 3/4 inch brace height. only 31 inches axle to axle. Here is a picture of mine. It really is a great shooter and designed for women. Not a spouse hand me down like most.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

timpat92855 said:


> There is a lh supra on here for sale.


The owner of my Pro Shop looked at it for me just tonight, he said it was a very nice bow and a very fair price, but "not for me" because it could not do down to 35#.. He's insistent that I not go over 35#, he say's it's absolutely NOT needed. His wife was state and Regional Champion so I trust his judgment.
To took one of his wife's bow down from the "shrine of bow's" dusted it off and let me pull it and shoot it it was AMAZING... (she's a Lefty and shot 35#)

So, I'll just keep waiting and dreaming.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Check out the Alpine Sienna.


WOW :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I love this bow, its so light and performs so great.



















I'm left handed too. Since I got this bow i've never missed the target. It's a great hunting bow too. I'd really recommend it to you. 

Worth every penny. :thumbs_up


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Not light, not cheap, but what about a Hoyt Elite?


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

Martin Phantom_II riser. 
30-40# Elite XRG limbs.
Furious(??) cams.

Toxonics 5300 Naildriver, 3rd axis... 
??? scope housing and 4-6X lens

some-sorta rest


----------



## BritBrit (Oct 10, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Check out the Alpine Sienna. 23 to 27 inch draw length. 40,m50, and 60 pound draw weight. I have the 50 pounder but have it backed down to 30 pounds. 6 3/4 inch brace height. only 31 inches axle to axle. Here is a picture of mine. It really is a great shooter and designed for women. Not a spouse hand me down like most.


OH MY GOSH. DROOL!! And holy cow, it goes from 50 to 30?? thats amazing. LOVE IT!


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

> My dream is a totally sweet "sexy" bow that draws like butter, smacks hard, but is not going to rattle my fillings in the sockets, and that is a refined ladies bow. I don't want camo, but I don't want neon screaming pink either. I can "suck it up"(as hubby say's) and deal with an ugly bow if I find something that is just a joy to shoot, in my weight and draw length.



Reading your post. it seems you are describing my bow. I get crap all the time for shooting such a "pretty" bow!





























My Blueberry, Mathews Drenalin LD. Definitely a "sexy" bow. Very. very smooth drawing, and very dead in the hand on the shot. My wife can only draw her Hoyt Selena in the low 40 pound range, and can draw my LD at 50 pounds. It is available in your weight range, 30-40lb, and 40 to 50lb. It is a very light bow at 4.15lbs. It's gonna be hard to find a lefty, especially in your draw weight to try, but I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

BritBrit said:


> OH MY GOSH. DROOL!! And holy cow, it goes from 50 to 30?? thats amazing. LOVE IT!


Yep. This is my first bow and wanted room to grow. I could actually let it down more but this felt comfortable to me. It is really one sweet shooting bow.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I just got my Alpine Sienna about a month ago. I LOVE it! It shoots SO smooth you almost don't know the arrow has left the bow. I got it out of the box and in literally in just a few hours I had it completely set up and sighted in and shooting 25 w/4x's on the indoor 5 spot consistently.

I feel your pain about being lefty. I have the exact same problem. I also have a short DL so if I can find a lefty bow to try in a shop it's NEVER in my DL. I did have to shoot the Sienna right handed to try it out but I could at least tell how smooth it shot even if it was backwards! 

If you decide to look seriously at the Sienna, I will warn you that they are not currently available in left hand, but they will be in 2009. That said, I simply e-mailed Alpine to ask why they weren't available lefty and they offered to special make one for me. This was BEFORE I ever talked to them about becoming a staff shooter. I was just a completely unkown person sending an e-mail. If you decide the might be something you want to shoot e-mail Megan at Alpine at [email protected] and tell her Julie sent you and see if they can russle you up a lefty.

Also, I don't know if you shoot any of the national ASA, IBO, or indoor tournaments, but if you do, you might be interested to know that Alpine pays $2500 for 1st place, $1000 for 2nd place, and $500 for third place in contingency money as long as there is 50 competitors in your class. If there is 20-49 shooter in the class 1st place $500.00, 2nd place $250.00, 3rd place $125.00. If there is 5 - 19 shooters in the class they pay 1st place $250.00, 2nd place $125.00, 3rd place $50.00. They pay this schedule for ALL of the ASA national Pro/Ams as well as $2500 for Shooter of the Year, and in IBO they pay 2009 National Championship Triple Crown, all three legs plus the overall award. 2009 IBO World Championship. They also pay this at the following national indoor tournaments Vegas 18 Meter, Louisville National Indoor, WAF Classic 600, NFAA Outdoor National Championship, NFAA Marked 3D National Championship. This is more money than any other manufacuturer pays any amateur class. Just a little something to keep in mind.

Good luck making your choice. It's always difficult to make that choice because no one wants to waste that kind of money on something that doesn't work for them. So take your time and make the pick that works best for you.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

You can go to Alpine's website and now actually order the 2009 bows. They even give the option to buy them left handed.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

1DevineShooter said:


> If you decide to look seriously at the Sienna,


I'm looking, and I'm serious!

BUT... per the Sienna web-page 

* Draw weights: 40, 50, 60 pounds.
Can the 40 be turned down to 35#


Draw lengths: 23"-26" with modules.
What the heck?!?!?!? I NEED a 27" maybe even a 27.5"


----------



## riley1131 (Sep 11, 2008)

NavyWifeArcher said:


> I'm looking, and I'm serious!
> 
> BUT... per the Sienna web-page
> 
> ...


Yep the 40 will go down to 30lbs. I just bought my wife a elite fire and she loves it.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine is a 50 pounder and I currently have it turned down to 30 pounds.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

look at the martin mystic. it looks good, shoots good, and i think can be order lefty like any bow. its about $500 or $600 for just the bow. 

sights, stabs,releases, and arrows is where your going to be dishing out the cash.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I found a left-over Bowtech 82nd Airborne that was left hand, camo and 70#.

I sent the riser to be dipped in "Plum-Crazy" purple. I bought new "Firestorm" limbs (grey with ghost flames) in 40-50#. Had the cams polished and had a purple/silver string put on it.

It cost me the same as a new Airborne when finished but, looks HOT!!!


And best of all, my wife loves it!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

NavyWifeArcher said:


> I'm looking, and I'm serious!
> 
> BUT... per the Sienna web-page
> 
> ...


It will go out to 27 inches. If you need 27 172 add a D-loop.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

NavyWifeArcher said:


> I'm looking, and I'm serious!
> 
> BUT... per the Sienna web-page
> 
> ...



It will go out to 27 inches with modules and if you need 27 1/2 add a D loop.


----------



## jd commander (Nov 3, 2007)

*hoyt kobalt*

Bought my wife a hoyt kobalt target blue. This bow is super fast, smooth and quiet. and very flashy. You can order just the way you want it. It also goes down to 21.5 DL . I paid $479 just by dealing with a local shop. They first wanted $599. Had to wait 4wks for it to come in and it was worth the wait.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

NavyWifeArcher said:


> I'm looking, and I'm serious!
> 
> BUT... per the Sienna web-page
> 
> ...


Wow! You are blessed to have such a long draw for a woman! Trust me when I tell you it is hard enough to find a left handed bow but one short enough in the draw (25") for me that is not a kiddie bow has been an ordeal to say the least!

The Sienna does come in a 27" draw in 2009. My experience has been that these run a little longer in the draw than what they say. I measure 25" DL and previously shot 25.5" DL on a Mathews LX and even 26" DL on a Mathews Prestige bow without any of them being too long for me. But I had to get the 24.5" modules (sigh, talk about T-rex arms I'm 5'8"). So if it was me personally, I'd order the 27" draw and if you by chance need it longer do it through the d-loop. If you plan on working your way up in poundage at all, I'd order the 50# limbs and back them out. They'll easily go into the mid 30's anyway and I saw someone in here post the'd go to 30#, but this way you'd have the option to go up in poundage as your arms got stronger if wanted.

Good luck making your choice whatever the brand. It's a very exciting thing. I was so freakin' excited waiting for mine to come in! 

Are you going to shoot any of the ASA pro/ams this year? If so stop me and say hello, I love to make new friends. I'd love to check out your new rig, even if you choose a different brand. You won't be able to miss me, my Alpine Sienna is a louder pink than the 2009 models! LOL


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

1DevineShooter said:


> Are you going to shoot any of the ASA pro/ams this year?



I'm thinking of going to Nationals in Loisville, if I do well enough at the State level... 

But I'm still shooting at a single spot @ 20 yards (my first season) and only in the low 270's. My coaches tell me I should go, but I dunno. I think I'd feel like a "complete newbie" being there w/ my camo bow, shooting at a single spot... you know? Plus it's going to cost a lot of money to go.. I'd rather save my $$ towards a new bow.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

NavyWifeArcher said:


> I'm thinking of going to Nationals in Loisville, if I do well enough at the State level...
> 
> But I'm still shooting at a single spot @ 20 yards (my first season) and only in the low 270's. My coaches tell me I should go, but I dunno. I think I'd feel like a "complete newbie" being there w/ my camo bow, shooting at a single spot... you know? Plus it's going to cost a lot of money to go.. I'd rather save my $$ towards a new bow.


 I'm not sure which of the indoor tournaments I am going to yet. The only one for sure I know I'll be going to is Kansas City in January. Good luck!


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I found _a bow_... LH Martin Shadowcat w/nitrous "A" (high-let-off) cam. it's stated as 50-60#.. I'm pulling 35# now so I'm hoping that the local bow mechanic can back out the limb bolts far enough for me for a while till I build up my strenght, and the "high let-off" should give me a softer holding wieght. 

Anybody know how much more let off the "High" let-off offers over the Std. 65%?


It's not "pretty" but based upon everything I've tested it should be pretty shooth shooter. 

I'll just think of it as "Basic Black", and I should be able to match my quivers belt and shoes pretty easily. 

Perhaps I'll wear my favorite black leather skirt and some black hose and some low sling-backs to "distract" :embara: the guys shooting. Hey, if I can't boost my scores, perhaps I can sabbotage thiers?-)


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey just shooting as a lefty indoor is distraction enough usually because you are facing them and they get a good view of the girls when you draw LOL! Wearing that get up might give one of them a coronary! LOL But I saw use everything you have in your arsenal! 

Congrats on your new addition! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

1DevineShooter said:


> Wearing that get up might give one of them a coronary!


Especially with some of these "older" gentlemen ;-)


----------

